# Sarma-Stuffed grape leaves



## Ari-elf (Nov 9, 2007)

*Sarma ( Armenian stuffed grape leaves)*

This works really well with cabbage as well.

5 cups of diced onions
3/4 cups of rice
2 cups of olive oil
1 tomato, diced
1 green pepper, diced
1/2 T of salt( I omit this if using brined grape leaves)
1t black pepper
4T lemon juice
1/4t red pepper flakes
handful of parsley 

Mix all the ingredients above, except for the lemon juice, in a large skillet. Cook over medium until the onions are translucent.  Transfer to a bowl and allow to cool. Mix in lemon Juice. Rinse the leaves, if using jarred or canned in cold water for about 30 minutes to draw off excess salt. Place about 1 t of filling onto the bottom of a leaf. Roll, starting with the stem end. Place in a large stock put, add 1.5 cups of water, and steam for about 1.5 hours or until the rice is cooked. Can be served warm or cold. The filling can also be frozen if you do not want to roll an entire batch. I generally roll a bout half a batch, then freeze the remaining filling and leaves.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 9, 2007)

What is sarma?


----------



## Ari-elf (Nov 9, 2007)

jennyema said:


> What is sarma?



The Armenian version of stuffed grape leaves ^^


----------



## jennyema (Nov 9, 2007)

But you call them "sarma-stuffed grape leaves."  That means they are stuffed with something called "sarma."  I am wondering what that is.


----------



## Ari-elf (Nov 9, 2007)

jennyema said:


> But you call them "sarma-stuffed grape leaves."  That means they are stuffed with something called "sarma."  I am wondering what that is.



Sarma is the Armenian word for stuffed grape leaves.


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2007)

Jenny, I think it might make more sense if it were written Sarma (stuffed grape leaves).


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 9, 2007)

Ari-elf said:


> This works really well with cabbage as well.
> 
> 5 cups of diced onions
> 3/4 cups of rice
> ...


 

This is a warm/cold appetizer version of stuffed grape leaves that my family calls 'yelangie'.  In our home, sarma (and dolma) is a hot dish with ground lamb in the mix and a lot less oil.


----------



## Ari-elf (Nov 9, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> This is a warm/cold appetizer version of stuffed grape leaves that my family calls 'yelangie'.  In our home, sarma (and dolma) is a hot dish with ground lamb in the mix and a lot less oil.



I've done dolma a few times and it is made with lamb as well..I've noticed that there tends of be a lot similiarites in Middle Eastern Cuisine.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 9, 2007)

Ari-elf said:


> I've done dolma a few times and it is made with lamb as well..I've noticed that there tends of be a lot similiarites in Middle Eastern Cuisine.


 

I grew up in an Armenian household.  In Armenian, the recipe you posted is called yelangie and is served as an appetizer.  Sarma is a similar dish, including meat, served as a hot entree which is wrapped in grape or cabbage leaves.


----------



## Ari-elf (Nov 9, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> I grew up in an Armenian household.  In Armenian, the recipe you posted is called yelangie and is served as an appetizer.  Sarma is a similar dish, including meat, served as a hot entree which is wrapped in grape or cabbage leaves.



OK..my great grandparents were from Armenian, and this is what my great grandmother called Sarma. Dolma was stuffed peppers and squash. Then again, they were from the western side of Mt Ararat. So, probably a regional name difference.


----------



## Chefellas (Nov 15, 2007)

It's funny how names get changed. In northern Greece, "sarmades" are soured cabbage leaves stuffed with rice, minced beef and minced pork. Generally in Greece, Dolmades (stuffed vine leaves) that are stuffed with rice and no meat are called Dolmades Yalangi. It is probably because of the turkish influence on both the greek and armenian culltures.


----------

